# What will the Betta eat



## Im totally me (Aug 5, 2005)

Ah, the subject I could spend days on!!!!!!!! My brats are sooo spoiled that they refuse any brand of pellets except Hikari golden baby pellets, which they gobble up. I won't feed them live bloodworms, because my Tetra died from a disease from one, and since feeding them the pellets, they refuse freezer dried bloodworms. So, I haven't been able to get them to eat anything but pellets, which is fine, they get enough to eat, but I know from experience that they need a diet with variety, because they stay healthier. So, have U got any suggestions? What will your Bettas eat? 

My Bettas are SPOILED BRATS!!!!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

How long have you been keeping them? Have you tried all the live food available? Live food should be washed thruly to get rid of the pullutants (no all) or can be cultured to avoid disease. Some bettas will refuse pellets, except the ones speciallized for bettas.
It is right to switch the diet, so better go to your LFS, buy new live food and gradually introduce to them. I saw that you haven't included mosquito larvea, which they love much!


----------



## Henry (Aug 13, 2005)

Well he should eat bloodworms. Oh well Bettas are hard to please :fish: :fish:


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

i feed my betta with betta flakes. And i vary the diet from there.


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

bettas r very picky eaters all prefer different foods or the foods mostly fed or brought up on if u feed a lot of live or frozen food they wont eat or refuse to eat pellets or flakes and sum eat both :king:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

For lack of a better term, starve him. He will get used to the food you are feeding him in a week or so. They can be picky eaters but they will adapt to just about any type of food.


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah u can do that but y would u risk ur betta dying just bcuz of food would u rather keep buying new food or new bettas :rip:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

ChaldoChris416 said:


> Yeah u can do that but y would u risk ur betta dying just bcuz of food would u rather keep buying new food or new bettas :rip:


Not true bettas can go a week without food. He will eat when he is hungry and if not its his own fault.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

I was told to make my betta starve for a few days and then try a different food. I cannot bring myself to do it. he eats bloodworms very well and doesnt like anything else. not even brine shrimp. so i keep feeding him bloodworms. i keep trying other things but i cannot bring myself to starve him so he will eat something else when he will eat one thing and not be hungry i think it is cruel to starve him. if he is eating nothing you provide that is one thing. but to starve him to get him to eat something else seems cruel


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

It's more cruel to feed him a diet that's not good for him just because you feel bad.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

They need variety. I was feeding mine on bloodworms when I first got him because I didn't have any pellets. He was soooo spoiled that he wouldn't eat the pellets once I had them. Finally after a few days of trying he would eat both. I still can't get him to eat flakes, so I'm trying to find something different. Think of your fish just like a person, we can't live well on just one type of food. Imagine how lousy you'd feel after a few weeks of eating nothing but bread and water.


----------

